# Cabela's BBQ Cook-Off Dundee, MI (pictures)



## Bruce B (Jun 18, 2005)

Well I got home from Cabela's comp in Dundee, MI after assisting on the BBQBobs.com Comp Team. 30 teams competed, the weather was cloudy and a little cool but excellent cooking weather.

We ended up in 5th place out of 30 teams, here's a couple links to photo's and to top 15 results.

http://www.rbjb.com/rbjb/rbjbboard/messages/414641.html

http://community.webshots.com/album/372829062orVIAj

I'm tired now and going to lay down, more tomorrow. Happy Father's Day to my fellow Father's.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 18, 2005)

Congrats on that Bruce!

In the pics ... Who's ... what... where? LOL


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

Congratulations Bruce!  Q looked great!  Hope to see you next month in Grand Rapids!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 19, 2005)

If they do this again next year, we may come up for it!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 19, 2005)

Congratulations Bruce! Great looking pics!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

Man, we've got a bunch of early risers this morning!

Happy Father's Day everyone!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 19, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Man, we've got a bunch of early risers this morning!
> 
> Happy Father's Day everyone!



Shhhh, DaleP has a headache.  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2005)

Bruce I didn't know you knew Bob!  He's a a revered figure in the bbq world, hope his health is ok.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 19, 2005)

Congrats Bruce!  Good job!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 19, 2005)

Captain,

Bob and I cooked together at Nelsonville, Ohio two years ago. Maybe if we ever meet and you have a couple hours to kill, I'll buy you some adult beverages and I'll tell you that story.

Bob only lives about 20 minutes from my place.


----------

